# Piranha eye injury??



## balykkebak (Jan 25, 2008)

Noticed the eye injury yesterday, took the photos today. 55 gal tank, water perimeters are normal, 77* F water temp, this fish is one of 4 in the tank. Ive had it since this past summer, but unsure of the age. It was half the size it is now when I bought it. It seems to swim/eat fine but it does not appear to be able to see from this eye. Any suggestions on treatment?


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

balykkebak said:


> Noticed the eye injury yesterday, took the photos today. 55 gal tank, water perimeters are normal, 77* F water temp, this fish is one of 4 in the tank. Ive had it since this past summer, but unsure of the age. It was half the size it is now when I bought it. It seems to swim/eat fine but it does not appear to be able to see from this eye. Any suggestions on treatment?


up the temp to 84 add some aquarium salt as directed, it wouldnt harm to add some melafix as well as directed on the bottle good luck


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If it can't see out if its eye there is no fixing it. Blindness is permanent. However for the injury salt and pristine water conditions is all that is needed. Unless parasite or worm is in the eye. The flash on the camera obscures the eye alot so can't really see whats going on there.


----------



## balykkebak (Jan 25, 2008)

I am aware that blindness is permanent, my concern is that he may not survive due to infection or complications that would develop from this injury. I have increased the temp (84* F) and added salt. He does not seem to be behaving normally. He sits close to the bottom behind cover and does not show an interest in feeding/swimming anymore. Should I partition him from the others and continue treatment or should I continue to follow the current treatment?


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't think you need to seperate him from the others. Do what has been suggested and he should heal pretty quick. One of my paranhas is blind in one eye and is doing great, infact might be the ruler of the shoal. Keep and eye on him and make sure the others aren't picking on him two badly, but I wouldn't worry; it'll heal up ok and the fish will do great with only one eye.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

the only time you separate him from others is when they started to pick on him so be in watch..

I dont know if its the same as mine before, but one of my reds developed something like that when i was running my filter with carbons and when i removed it it was gone in just a matter of days..


----------

